# VG30DETT swap into a 280z?



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

Has anyone done this an how difficult would it be? I'm planing to build a 280z 75-79 in july, selling my 03 eclipse for my new project. I want power, i can swap in a RB series but i don't want to cause I plan on keeping this dayly driven show car. An as most ppl know RB motors are hard to get parts for. I've been lookin at the JDM VG30DETT the jdm 91+ 300zx motor for the swap, other then the regulars of a swap like drive shafts an shifter possition what's the hard parts? I'm not to familiar with the structure, cause i haven't yet purchased one. Is it as simple as moding the cross members an making new brakets to relocate the tranny mounts? 

Shri
XTCDynamics.com


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh btw no one suggest a V8 swap, it's a Datsun/Nissan american motors in imports = BAD lol


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

XTCshri2222 said:


> Has anyone done this an how difficult would it be? I'm planing to build a 280z 75-79 in july, selling my 03 eclipse for my new project. I want power, i can swap in a RB series but i don't want to cause I plan on keeping this dayly driven show car. An as most ppl know RB motors are hard to get parts for. I've been lookin at the JDM VG30DETT the jdm 91+ 300zx motor for the swap, other then the regulars of a swap like drive shafts an shifter possition what's the hard parts? I'm not to familiar with the structure, cause i haven't yet purchased one. Is it as simple as moding the cross members an making new brakets to relocate the tranny mounts?
> 
> Shri
> XTCDynamics.com


Greg Dupree is the man you want to talk to if your serious about it! It well cost you about 30K and that's no joke. GD had a 280zx with a stock VG30dett with TD-05's and runs low 10's in the 1/4 mile. And the best part of it is that it's smog legal and looks/sounds like a sleeper.  He also did all the work so that 30K was just his cost.
www.SpecialtyZ.com


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

hmm damm that's expencive what made the cost sore so high? that's outta my buget, my swap buggest is about $5k. Hmm prob should just go with the RB I've heard a few ppl doing it, an i can get a RB25DET cheaper then a VG30DETT. 

I'ed be doing the swap myself an fabricating my own brackets etc.. all i'ed really need to get is a drive shaft made, $30k is alotfor that kinda money i dunno if i'ed do a datsun even though i like it. My project buget is about $16k total over the next 2yrs

alot of ppl been telling me to just swap in a L28ET since i'm only targeting 300hp an about 12.5 l3.5 on the 1/4 full second is alot but i'm not gonna be useing this alot for drag.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

XTCshri2222 said:


> hmm damm that's expencive what made the cost sore so high? that's outta my buget, my swap buggest is about $5k. Hmm prob should just go with the RB I've heard a few ppl doing it, an i can get a RB25DET cheaper then a VG30DETT.
> 
> I'ed be doing the swap myself an fabricating my own brackets etc.. all i'ed really need to get is a drive shaft made, $30k is alotfor that kinda money i dunno if i'ed do a datsun even though i like it. My project buget is about $16k total over the next 2yrs
> 
> alot of ppl been telling me to just swap in a L28ET since i'm only targeting 300hp an about 12.5 l3.5 on the 1/4 full second is alot but i'm not gonna be useing this alot for drag.


I guess it really depends on what your looking for in your project?

-Is it going to be a 1/4 mile beast?
-Just to have something different?
-Is it going to be a show car?

Shy is the limit whne you have imagination, follow through, skills, and of course money. It looks as though you are serious about your project because you talk about money and how much you have to buget it for your project which is a very good thing.


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

The car is gonna be used as a street car, which can also spend the weekend at the road course on a track or doing autoX, while still lookin good to bring to a car show. 

This is a ruff idea of what i want it to look like









The only thing i haven't decided on is what's under the hood.


----------



## Silent (Nov 10, 2003)

put a v8 in it.

realisticly. i would do the turbo swap or the stroker 3.1 liter engine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

VG30DETTs are'nt too had to find , check on E-bay. Isn't too much over a grand for the engine itself , but you'll need the ECU and wiring harness also. Motor and tranny mounts should be easy , welding isn't hard. 
If you can't get a VG30DETT swap for under $5K , your being ripped off bigtime.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

The problem with the VG30DETT is how wide the engine is. Makes for a tight fit but it can be done. This thread might interest you.
http://hybridz.org/nuke/index.php?n...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=vg30dett&start=0


----------

